# DHCP on W8R2 leasing multiple IPs to server with static ip.



## Pabloflleras (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey I'v been having issue with our server at work were our static ip will not maintain an internet connection. Just recently i got it to connect only to find out the next day that it dropped the connection and we had to enable a dynamic ip on a different NIC to keep internet going. I'v tried to find out the problem and the only thing i have found is that the DHCP is leasing out multiple ip addresses to our server even though our server has a static ip. does anyone know what is wrong? any help would be wonderful.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check for a reservation based on the MAC of the server NIC in the DHCP scope.


----------



## Pabloflleras (Feb 5, 2014)

I do have one reservation for the static IP that was being used as the static ip and an exclusion from the leasing pool so it wouldn't be issued to another Computer. Also it is on the LAN's NIC MAC so it shouldn't have been an issue i don't think.


----------

